
OCaml love, by gina - e_d_g_a_r
http://www.gina.codes/2016/02/14/dear-ocaml-i-love-you.html
======
adultSwim
I thought this post was worst reading. Many posts about liking (or disliking)
a PL aren't because they aren't very informative.

